
Scientists translate coronavirus spike protein into music - lysp
https://www.abc.net.au/news/health/2020-04-06/coronavirus-music-scientists-translate-spike-proteins-melody/12124424
======
lysp
Direct link to score:

[https://soundcloud.com/user-275864738/viral-counterpoint-
of-...](https://soundcloud.com/user-275864738/viral-counterpoint-of-the-
coronavirus-spike-protein-2019-ncov)

